
A customer on Amazon abused a promotional code I gave them and I've lost $50,000 - minimaxir
https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/5a2ycq/a_customer_on_amazon_abused_a_promotional_code_i/
======
designium
I think trusting a web user on the good faith that they won't share the
discount code is like asking a troll to stop trolling. I love the cyber
security paradigm that says that every user input you have to treat it
carefully.

You might want to liquidate your company and restart again.

~~~
rabbitz
Yea for anything faith based a rule I follow is to never trust with anything
more than I'm willing to lose. This is the equivalent of giving out your bank
card and pin to someone and asking that they kindly take $10 out and no more
please. Doesn't matter if the bank rep tells me that is the only way to give
money to the customer, I'd sooner take the hit to my reputation than to risk
such a terrible worst-case scenario as the OP seems to now have learned.

